# New member



## TIRES (Dec 10, 2011)

Just wanted to say hi I am new member to this board looking for good advice


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*TIRES* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 11, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

Best-regards

www.world-pharma-org


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome. You have found the right site to educate yourself.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Lang (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## KingLouie (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## gdriver5 (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

